# alles Gute LiLaStern



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2009)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag 
wünscht dir Helmut


----------



## crash (25 März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 März 2009)

Hallo Axel, alles Guten zum Geburtstag. Feier wie immer schön und ordentlich. Und nichts vom dem guten Trinken übriglassen. Wäre ja schade darum.


----------



## Homer79 (25 März 2009)

Auch Dir alles Gute!

:sm24:

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 März 2009)

Grüß dich Lila*!

Ich wünsch dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Solaris (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:

Gruß Soli


----------



## marlob (25 März 2009)

Hallo Axel,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2009)

alles gute zum geburtstag

und "...bleib anständig...." 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 März 2009)

Hallo Axel,
:sm20: und :sm24: und Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag ...


----------



## Gebs (25 März 2009)

Hallo LiLaStern,

auch von mir einen
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## HaDi (25 März 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Mike369 (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag:sm20:


----------



## vierlagig (25 März 2009)

alles gute lilastern!!


----------



## Cerberus (25 März 2009)

Wünsch dir auch alles Gute! :sm20:

Und vergiss das Feiern nicht!!


----------



## MSB (25 März 2009)

Grüße und die besten Glückwünschen ins LiLa-Land ...
:sm20:


----------



## Jens_Ohm (25 März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Glück...

jens
:sm20:


----------



## Kieler (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute !!


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 März 2009)

alles gute lippi.


----------



## afk (25 März 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich, warum Du gerade den heutigen Tag vorgeschlagen hast ... 

Von mir auch die allerbesten Glückwünsche zum Geburstag.

Bis heut Abend ... :sm24:


Gruß Axel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2009)

afk schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich, warum Du gerade den heutigen Tag vorgeschlagen hast ...
> 
> Von mir auch die allerbesten Glückwünsche zum Geburstag.
> 
> ...


 

Logisch, oder ???? damit ich heute Abend nicht ganz allein in der Kneipe hock.......


----------



## maweri (25 März 2009)

Hallo Axel,

auch von mir :sm20:

und :sm19:nicht zuviel.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Paul (25 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles gute und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag

Gruß Paul


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 März 2009)

Hallo,

auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Markus (25 März 2009)

hoi axel!

alles gute zum geburtstag!
bist du also grad hier im gelobten land?
treffen sich die "axels des bösen" heute auf ein bier?

würde ja auch gerne kommen, aber das pack ich nicht... :-(


----------



## MW (25 März 2009)

Von mir auch alles gute Lippi !


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 März 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> hoi axel!
> 
> alles gute zum geburtstag!
> bist du also grad hier im gelobten land?
> ...




aber klar..... die Axel des Bösen haben das ein oder ander Bier/Radler getrunken...........

.... sag wann du es packst und wir trinken noch eins oder zwei......




und an alle anderen Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



und über das gelobte Land reden wir noch a moi.......


----------



## kolbendosierer (26 März 2009)

Nachträglich noch alles Gute.

Robert


----------



## Safety (26 März 2009)

Nachträglich alles Gute!


----------



## mst (26 März 2009)

Wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute!!


----------



## zotos (26 März 2009)

Ich wünsche dem Kollegen Li-La-St nachträglich auch alles Gute.


----------



## Question_mark (27 März 2009)

*Häppie Börschdai*

Hallo Axel,

kaum bin ich mal ein paar Tage nicht im Forum, wird hier gefeiert ohne Ende...

Von mir, wenn auch etwas spät, meine herzlichen Glückwünsche und alles Gute.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

